# Co-Relation between Birth Order and MBTI type?



## splint3r

Are you the Eldest, Youngest, Middle Child, Between the eldest and middle child, Between the middle child and the youngest or the Only child, among your siblings? Also Post your MBTI type [and your Enneagram type if possible] 

I'm the Eldest of three boy children and I'm an ENFJ [E-type2]. 

I am quite interested in Birth order and how that shapes your character or personality type. It would be cool if there is a co-relation between types and birth order. :happy: :laughing:


----------



## Wormwood

-


----------



## kiskadee

INTP, youngest of six. I don't know my enneagram type.


----------



## corvus12

ISTP, eldest of 6, only grew up with one other sibling though


----------



## MrMagpie

INTP, likely 5w6, eldest of four.


----------



## gammagon

INTP, likely 5w6, eldest of three.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

INTP, oldest of three, E9.

Siblings are:
Middle - ENxP
Youngest (little kid) - ExxJ


----------



## aconite

INTP, 7w8, eldest of four. The rest of my siblings (in birth order):
ENFJ 3w2
INTJ 6w5
ENFP 7w6


----------



## splint3r

Wormwood said:


> Having one sibling made it easy to study other children from my own home, while giving me an excuse not to make friends.
> 
> On the other hand, I hated that we were always together; so much goes into having relatives, I often wonder if it's worth the trouble.


So you would rather be the only child than have a sibling? wow, that is amazing cos I can't imagine growing up without a sibling :tongue: 

What do you think was the personality type of the sibling grew up with you? and how were you able to study about other children from your home? I apologize if they are personal questions, you don't have to answer them if you are uncomfortable :happy: 


Amazing how Enneagram type 5 keeps popping up with the INTP type as well as so far all have been the eldest except one [who happens to be the youngest @_Grish_] I happen to have an INTP friend too who is Eldest of two boys and is type 5 too. 
@_corvus12_ - Do you know what personality type your sibling is? Do you know what Enneagram type you are?


----------



## leafling

INFP, 4w5 (or 9w1), oldest of two
(My younger brother is ESFP 7)


----------



## KateMarie999

I'm ENFP 6w7 and I'm the oldest of 3. The middle child is ESFJ and the youngest is ISFP.


----------



## Wormwood

splint3r said:


> So you would rather be the only child than have a sibling? wow, that is amazing cos I can't imagine growing up without a sibling :tongue:
> 
> What do you think was the personality type of the sibling grew up with you? and how were you able to study about other children from your home? I apologize if they are personal questions, you don't have to answer them if you are uncomfortable :happy:
> 
> 
> Amazing how Enneagram type 5 keeps popping up with the INTP type as well as so far all have been the eldest except one [who happens to be the youngest @_Grish_] I happen to have an INTP friend too who is Eldest of two boys and is type 5 too.
> @_corvus12_ - Do you know what personality type your sibling is? Do you know what Enneagram type you are?


No, it's not at all personal. My sister is an enneagram type 4w3 ENFP, and I studied other children by watching her behavior and interactions with her friends, as well as sometimes voluntary, sometimes obligatory interaction between us.

Yes, I would rather be an only child.


----------



## koalaroo

Youngest of two, INTP 1w9. Me and my sibling:

Oldest: ISTJ 5w6
Youngest: INTP 1w9


----------



## Pete The Lich

Parents ISTJ and ESFP

ESTP brother
ISTJ brother
INTP brother
ENTP middle of 6
ISFP sister
INFP sister

The extra data should help

correlation between eldest and parent type? because my older brothers had strict parents and as each new child they became more and more lenient


----------



## MissGinger

Middle child. INTJ. Type 5

Mother - ISFJ
Father - ISTJ
Older brother - ESFJ
Younger brother - ISFJ


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

ISTP middle child. (I think I started a thread similar to this one once and didn't find any correlation, did you?)


----------



## CHOPSTICKPOWERFTW

I am an INTP 5w6 and I am the middle child but since the eldest is 13 years older than me I pretty much grew up as the eldest.
My older sister I think is an INFJ and the youngest is probably an ESFJ. My mum is an ISTJ and my dad is an ESTJ.
What an entertaining family I have.:frustrating:


----------



## cades

INTP, only child~~
Although I did have my younger and same age cousin around for a couple years, in which I was the effective oldest, but pretty much just only child.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

ENTP, eldest of three
sis three years younger: INTJ
sis twelve years younger: ENxx


----------



## Liontiger

ESFJ, 1w2, youngest of two


----------



## Mick Beth

INTJ ( 5 x 4 ) – Eldest ( of three).


----------



## Reicheru

eldest with 1 male sibling, INFJ, 5w4.


----------



## robknicker

Only child, ESTP


----------



## splint3r

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> ISTP middle child. (I think I started a thread similar to this one once and didn't find any correlation, did you?)


I think its very hard to establish a co-relation with very few numbers, it won't reflect the community of Per-C completely, unless almost all Per-C members participate and then we can use that data to reflect world wide statistics. But for now I do see a trend of people who are INTP and being eldest. Even if they are not the eldest they assume the role of the eldest with someone else.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

robknicker said:


> Only child, ESTP


Oh your poor parents! They had you and were like "NO MORE KIDS!" lol totally kidding.

I suspect my little nephew to be ESTP but I'm not sure (he's 2) . What were you like as a child? Did your parents tell you what you were like as a toddler?


----------



## robknicker

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Oh your poor parents! They had you and were like "NO MORE KIDS!" lol totally kidding.
> 
> I suspect my little nephew to be ESTP but I'm not sure (he's 2) . What were you like as a child? Did your parents tell you what you were like as a toddler?


Haha actually my mom decided no more kids after she went through a long labor and ended up having to get a C-section. No matter how much more I asked lol.

We did end up having a big disconnect later though, she was an INFP (as my best guy friend is) but that's a really strong Fi which i think translates to " based on interpretations of worth, forming judgments according to criteria that are often intangible." and was anxious with the Ne " finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist."
Which was bad with me because I could never achieve her 'intangible' expectations, and my living for the moment always really bothered her. Also she harped a lot and kept bringing up past arguments, which is something that most ESTPs hate; we don't want to talk about something we did wrong when we still feel awful about it (also, idk what my dad is, but it bothered him a lot too haha)

As a child I was hyper I think, and loved to climb everything. Most of what they told me are words I messed up (like ders instead of stairs), and how I used to write math stuff on the wall when I was 4 or 5 haha. And when I peed in their face .


----------



## Nastorm

INTP, eldest of three.


----------



## Alysaria

ENFP, 7w6, youngest of 4 

My siblings (in order):
INTJ - brother
ISFJ - sister
ENFJ - sister

Mother - ESTJ
Father - ENFP


----------



## Kaisikudo

45% of people who answered this poll were the eldest child? That seems awfully high. Is that just coincidence, or...? xD


----------



## geekofalltrades

INFJ type 6, eldest of three.


----------



## SnowFairy

I'm an only child and I'm an ISTJ, Enneagram 1.


----------



## staticmud

I'm the youngest of three girls, an ISTP and a 7w8 sx/so.
I'm dramatically different from both of my sisters, my parents, and pretty much everyone else I'm related to. :laughing:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Apparently there is supposed to be correlation between type A and B personalities and birth order, but I'm not sure.
Anyways, I'm and ENTP 9w1 (most likely). Oldest child of 3.


----------



## Porridgepudge

ISFP middle child.


----------



## electricky

Sporadic Aura said:


> Apparently there is supposed to be correlation between type A and B personalities and birth order, but I'm not sure.


Oldest: ENTJ (and very type A)
Middle: ENTP (Very A/B balanced)) <---- Me
Youngest: ESFP (and very type B)

By golly it works! If we were made into caricatures and put on a television show, we'd just be stereotypical enough to work :laughing:


----------



## Dragearen

Youngest. I'm an INFP and either a 4 or 5.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

INTJ- in the upper half of the middle (was treated mostly like an older child)

ESTJ- dad
INFJ- mom

ISTP- oldest
INTJ- Me
ESFP- second youngest
ISFJ- 4th, the baby


----------



## Maybe Mercury

ISTP. Though my sister and I are twins (and have one younger brother) there was no option for that, so I put middle child cos I'm a minute younger. I'm better described as that position in the family, anyway.

Twin sister: ENTP
Younger brother: ISFP (? He's just old enough to type)


----------



## TrialByFire

ISTP 8w7 sx/sp Oldest of three


----------



## uhm.kacie

Oldest of two, INFP, 2w3


----------



## Ntuitive

Dude what's up with all the INTP eldest of 3. That's some sort of phenomenon. 

Anyway, I'm the youngest of 2 and I'm an ENFP 6w5. My older sister is an ISTJ 1w2.

Congratz.


----------



## Lettusaurus

ENTP - Youngest of 3


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

Eldest of two, INTJ, 5w6.


----------



## Meirsho

ESTP
middle child..lots of brothers and sisters


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Eldest one between me and my sister. I'm ISTJ 5w4.


----------



## TheBigT

Middle of three with an older brother and a little sister. I am a 6w7 (or 8w7, not quite sure, the 6 shoe seems to fit better) ENTJ, my older brother is an INTJ and I don't know what my little sister is (other than unmotivated).


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Only child, INTP, enneagram 4w5.


----------



## Catcrime

Eldest of 3, ENFJ. :]


----------



## heyimawkward

I'm the eldest of five and an INTJ.


----------



## Gray Skies

ISFJ, only child.


----------



## Sunflower

ISTJ 6w5,1w2,3w2. - Oldest by 2.5 years. Not sure what my sister is, but she's definitely more feeling and extrovert then I am.


----------



## GweNdZ

INTP - youngest of two


----------



## Stray_Arrow

I am between middle and youngest children.


----------



## Runemarks

Oldest of two, INFP 9-7-2. My brother is an ESFP 7-3-8, I think.


----------



## Daerwen

I am the eldest of two girls. INFP. 5w4.
My little sister is an INTJ. Not sure about her Enneagram though.


----------



## Nekomata

INFP, and eldest out of two ^^ and unsure of enneagram type xDD


----------



## Dr Wahwee

Father - ESTP
Mother - ISFJ

Brother - ISFP (oldest)
Sister - INFP (middle)
Me - INTP (youngest)


----------



## andreea00

ENTP, youngest of two
my sister - INFJ


----------



## VertigoH

INFP, 9w1, and youngest child of two. My sister is two years older, and is an ISTJ (I don't know her enneagram).


----------



## Lotan

Only child, ENTJ. I mistyped as an introvert for a while and I think part of that is because I learned to entertain myself very well alone. I was also very responsible for myself at a young age, as I was often left on my own and allowed to do what I wanted independently. Probably not as responsible as someone who had younger siblings to look after though.


----------



## Elizindrhythm

Hi!

ENFP/ 9w1 eldest child, 

Sister: INTJ (don't know her Enneagram, it's taken me 8 years to finally talk her into finding out her MBTI!)

Father: ENFX? (Guessing... probably J, don't know for certain)
Mother: ISFJ? (Also guessing)

Yeah, interesting family dynamics, I must say. :tongue:


----------



## kohitsuji

INFJ, 1w9, youngest of three
Birth order theory doesn't fit my family well. I act like the stereotypical oldest sibling, the oldest acts like the middle, and the middle acts like the youngest.


----------



## kadda1212

I'm an INFJ and an only child.


----------



## Zemdrake

Grew up as an eldest child, INTJ, 5w4.


----------



## Off The Hitch

I'm the eldest, INTJ. I don't know my younger brother's type but it is certainly not an INTx, definently an Exxx


----------



## Tacedhyse

I'm the second oldest of four girls. All introverted feelers. My elder sister is ENFP, I'm INFP, my younger sister is ESFP and my youngest sister is ISFP.


----------



## Mammon

ISFP 4w5, youngest of 10.


----------



## ToxicatedRose

INFP 4w5?, I'm the eldest child out of 3... But I have three older step siblings. I wouldn't really count them as siblings


----------



## bromide

INFP 5w4 and eldest of three here.


----------



## irulee

INFP, 4w5, only child


----------



## petite libellule

INFJ , Middle Child , don't read into it too much :tongue:


----------



## suchfluorescent

Eldest child, INFJ, 5w4.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*INFJ, One and Only child!*roud:


----------



## shygirl1986

I'm the eldest child and an ISTJ.


----------



## progfan1988

only child INTJ


----------



## Ellis Bell

ISTP 6w5. Eldest of 2. ESTJ sister is the boss of you.

We flip the script about birth order sometimes. We're a bit like Lucy and Linus from Peanuts.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Oh, wait, I just got the double-entendre of the title of this thread. .


----------



## Infermiera

youngest of five children and an ISFJ.


----------



## Holgrave

shygirl1986 said:


> I'm the eldest child and an ISTJ.


Me too! My sister is an INFJ though.


----------



## Tater Tot

ESTP/Maybe ESFP and I'm the youngest


----------



## Destiny Lund

My younger brother(who is about to be the middle child I suppose) is an ENFx. He's still not quite old enough/mentally developed enough for me to completely recognize whether or not he's a J or P. He does seem to show a good amount of extroverted feeling though, so my guess is he's an ENFJ.


----------



## Katy Linsao

I guess I'm the eldest, at least in my household family. I have a half-brother who is 11 years older than me, and growing up, I only saw him on occasion.

Not counting him, I'm the eldest of 4 kids in my family: me (16), sister (14), half-sister (8), half-brother (6).

I'm an INFP. I could be wrong, but I feel like I remember reading that the eldest child is usually pretty extroverted and outgoing, which isn't really the case with me.


----------



## SuperDevastation

I'm the oldest.


----------



## telepariah

INFP, eldest of 8. We had 6 boys--4 in 5 years and 6 in a row before two girls. Yes, it was nuts!


----------



## SnowFairy

Earlier in the thread I had said I'm an only child and an ISTJ. Correction, I'm actually an ESTJ. Still an only child though. :wink:


----------



## QueenOfCats

Eldest child, ENTJ 3w4


----------



## sasspot

ESFP

I was the middle child.


----------



## nonesuch

INTJ, 5w6, only child.

Interesting note, my mother is also an INTJ (first born) and my cousin an INTP (last born).
I wonder if there might be a genetic aspect or if the environment a parent produces shapes a child's personality.


----------



## Faunae

ISFP 4w5, youngest of two. My older brother is an xSFP 5w6.


----------



## Runade

Youngest Child, ENTJ 8w7 (Almost like an only child due to 7 years of age difference between next and me)


----------



## chickadee213

I'm an INFJ, the eldest child of two girls. My little sister is 3 years younger than me and is an ESFP.


----------



## ephemeralparadox

I'm an ISFP and the eldest child with two younger brothers, the older one an ESFP and the younger an ENTJ.


----------



## oceanoliv

My older sister is an isfp. 
I'm the middle child who's an infp.And I'm guessing 
that my younger bro is an esfj.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## badwolf

Eldest of two boys. INTJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTP youngest of two.


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP, 5w6, Eldest of three.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

I am technically a middle child. 

Twin Sister: INFP
Me: INFJ
Little Sister: ENFP 

I also have fraternal twin step-sisters who are a few years younger than I am .
Oldest: XNFP 
Youngest: ESFP


----------



## MayEye

INTP, youngest of two.


----------



## Moonpie

INFJ and eldest of 3, I have both a younger brother and a younger sister.


----------



## SpottedTurtle

I’m INFP and the youngest. My older sister – the eldest – is ENTP.


----------



## Paxis

INTJ 5w6 - Youngest child, though in the middle of my growing up (right before 7 yrs old) my older brother moved out so I was used to being the only child in the house.


----------



## Golden Rose

INFP, 4w5, only child.


----------



## 539885

INTP, eldest of 2.


----------



## amoon

INTJ 5w6: middle child.


----------



## neurosis

I'm the eldest and an INTJ. my younger sister is an INFP.


----------



## Lady Mary

* ISFJ only child. They didn't need any more after me. They had their golden child! *:wink:


----------



## GundamChao

ENFP here. 7w8, and an only child. I sure wish I had siblings, though... but I'll just have to make the world my family.


----------



## Kyro

INTP, likely 5w6, only child.


----------



## Stasis

INTJ, middle, most likely a 6.


----------



## koalamort

ENFP, only child. I'm pretty close to my cousins though.


----------



## Agelastos

INTP 5w4, youngest of two.


----------



## lilyelsie

I am the oldest of five and an INFP.

These are my siblings, in order:

ENTP sister
INFJ brother
ENFP brother
ENxx sister (who is too young to really be able to tell)


----------



## LyeLye

INFP, 4w3, only child.


----------



## Adena

ENTJ 3w2 eldest (me)
EXFP middle sister
ISTJ probably younger sister


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Unknown type. I'm the younger of Cane & Abel.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Unknown type. I'm the younger of Cane & Abel.


Identical or fraternal ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Not twins, I'm two years younger & was thinking more the brotherly dynamics.


----------



## Forget

Only child me, INTJ
Father EXTJ
Mother's type unknown, possibly IXFP


----------



## stiletto

I am eldest: ENTJ
Younger bro: INFP

In my family, it seems the oldest are more Es, while younger are Is.


----------



## walkingdreamer

I am the eldest sibling of two. My MBTI type is INFJ and my little brother is an ESTP. 
Funny how we are each others shadow function.


----------



## pogthefish

ISTP, and technically middle, but my twin brother is 3 minutes younger, so I put youngest.


----------



## grandpa2390

I grew up as the middle 3rd of 4 children (the eldest being my half-brother who moved in a little later in my life. and around the age of 16 I got a second younger brother. So I am the middle child.


----------



## Wild

ESFP, only child!


----------



## Peacerod

ISTJ, eldest child, I have a younger sister


----------



## Lustghost

INFP 4w5, eldest child

younger brother: ENTP


----------



## Angaliene

INFP
5
EII
Middle Child


----------



## Mossy Piglet

I have one fraternal brother and no other siblings... what does that make me? Eldest? Middle? Only child, maybe?


----------



## C. C. Scott

INFJ, eldest with three siblings.


----------



## izebize

Mossy Piglet said:


> I have one fraternal brother and no other siblings... what does that make me? Eldest? Middle? Only child, maybe?


I'd say it depends. If you grew up with your fraternal brother or he played a big part in your family life, you're the eldest/youngest (you didn't state if he was younger or older). If you grew up alone, you're an only child then. 

As for me, I'm an ISFJ and an eldest child. My little sister is an ENTP.


----------



## Mossy Piglet

izebize said:


> I'd say it depends. If you grew up with your fraternal brother or he played a big part in your family life, you're the eldest/youngest (you didn't state if he was younger or older). If you grew up alone, you're an only child then.
> 
> As for me, I'm an ISFJ and an eldest child. My little sister is an ENTP.


oops, sorry i meant to write fraternal _twin_ brother. so there isnt really a birth order because we were born only 1 minute apart.


----------



## izebize

Mossy Piglet said:


> oops, sorry i meant to write fraternal _twin_ brother. so there isnt really a birth order because we were born only 1 minute apart.


Now that's different. I should have known it from fraternal brother 
I don't know, I've always taken twins for twins. No birth order but it's certainly different from being an only child. 

A twin option should be added to the poll if that's possible.


----------



## jamaix

ISTJ 6w5 .....oldest of five children


----------



## Clyme

Mh, technically speaking, I'm an only child in biological terms, but I grew up as the second youngest of a 'family' of step-siblings and half-siblings.

That being said, I scarcely found connection to any of them and found myself often remaining isolated from them. My connection with my family is rather nil.


----------



## wzp

ENFJ, 2w3, only child.


----------



## ientipi

Second and youngest: INTP 3w4


----------



## Sharpnel

ISFJ and middle. ^^


----------



## Zeta Neprok

Youngest child, ISFP


----------



## phoenixmarie

Youngest child, ISFJ.
The eldest is ENFJ, my closest brother is an ISTJ, and three other siblings I don't know the types of.


----------



## KoriAllyse

INFJ, 5w6, youngest.

My older sister is actually my half-sister. She went to go live with her dad across town when I was six, so I was pretty much raised as an only child. She and I are pretty close though and we don't think of each other as half-sisters.


----------



## shackcha

INFJ mom, INTJ dad (although they seem to get closer and closer to each other on the F/T divide every day)

I'm an INFJ oldest with an ISTJ younger brother. We get along quite well, to the point where when he used to find me crying he would turn around and leave the room, now he sits down and asks about my feelings.


----------



## Glassland

INFJ 5w4 Only child.


----------



## Vayne

Intp 2/4


----------



## Orgho

INTJ, yongest child. 9w1


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

INTJ. Youngest. [5w6, I think]


----------



## ientipi

INTP 3w4; youngest


----------



## backdrop12

ENFP the oldest of two ^_^

Me - ENFP
Middle - ISTJ
Youngest - INTP :3


----------



## derlierina

Ni dominant probably, only child.


----------



## Royolis

INTP; youngest; older sibling is an ISFP.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

INTJ eldest
Younger brother is an ESFJ.


----------



## HoldenCawffled

INTP. Youngest of 3.

Oldest brother's INFJ and older brother's ESTP.


----------



## vforverification

INTP 3w4 - eldest
Then siblings in order of age:

ESFP
ENFJ
Not tested but probably ISTP ( maybe another intp)
Too young to tell but I see her being an extroverted sensor.

MY house is loud and the (probable) ISTP and me, according to our mother, are similarly uninterested in the others and easily annoyed by them. Ha sounds about right, type wise. I also think it's interesting that she always says that me and the enfj are similar in how weird we are, and I think that's being N's in a house full of sensors (mom's an istp, dad's a performer to the max).


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

ENFP. I'm the middle of three.


----------



## 172354

Eldest. INFJ 4w3 sx/so.

My younger brother is almost 2years younger & I don't know his mbti type, ExFx- maybe ESFJ? but definitely 2w3


----------



## xForgottenOne

Eldest kid, INTJ 5w6.


----------



## Sily

Eldest. INFP.


----------



## tsyspublic

"I am quite interested in Birth order and how that shapes your character or personality type."

that is really interesting topic, my question is if you are talking about the nurtured personality that would be a very interesting survey, however mbti is more of nature or genetic than nurture personality, people cant change from type to other, although some functions can be developed and pushed slightly by work environment. so are you talking about correlation between birth order and base personality or the nurtured personality? 

Im youngest, infp, 4w5w6 4w3, but who knows maybe I become the envious middle child 

excuse my bad english and thank you


----------



## Narcissus

I am the youngest among my folk.  INTP, I've no idea what type my brother is.


----------



## Jambeet

My sibling's types and our birth order are like this, though im not sure of their enneagrams 
Sister (oldest): INFJ
Me (middle): INFP 4w5
Brother (youngest): ESTP


----------



## grace._.catt

INFJ, 2w3, and eldest of three (my brother is two and a half years younger and my sister three and a half).
Also, my brother is an ESFJ and my sister an INTP.


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP in the middle of the family. I spent more time alone amongst my brothers and sisters who all seem to be xSxJ.


----------



## LtDemonLord

I am an INTP and I'm the middle child. My younger brother is most likely a ESFJ while my older sister is most likely a ESTJ.


----------



## .17485

I'm the youngest. I'm a ISFP enneagram type 9w8


----------



## Mirkwood

Youngest of 3. INFJ. 


*But* because there is 9 years to my elder brother, I am sorta like the eldest also, and only child. The chain of order sorta resets when seperated by more than 5~ years.

----

I strongly believe in birthorder (tho, not the degree that it is absolute ofcourse).
But I dont really believe in relationship with MBTI.. maybe some, but not too much.

Birthorder is like a spice.. but which ofcourse is unique. So many focus on the parent relationship, but siblings are also very much present. 

Being the youngest, I opened my eyes to a world of 4 people, not just two. (but they ofcourse all could be more or less present).

I have made a small sheet with some notes from my reading on the topic, and id agree myself in all of them.
But there are ofcourse twists. As said, 9 years between me and my older brother.
Everything can be twisted by things.. Take responsibility for example, everyone knows that the eldest is usually brought up to be more responsible, has to take care of the young, be an good example, etc.
But the elder siblings may have handicaps, etc. Just a little thing like my eldeste brother being dyslectic for example.
So I may assume a role somewhat.

http://defiww.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y2pzKkRxOqqcrZwBjF2xPf7O2dRgiHYqBAfCl28gKBFfar3aU67iz2S3T-2EVV-6vRYR0kOTJhr5xPir-jbJtuoWBfMI-TmCX4eu3ZXWIJLCFLuOvZQcfXir7LLIUqQQE52IgLgczhXe9GuvefjoyVAOg/birth%20order.jpg

And then temperment, which they say is like 50/50 nature-nurture.
Again, just my notes taken from whatever I could gather.
http://m6gtwa.dm2302.livefilestore.com/y2p_qSYoisuN9PynE_dUW1uWz8QETilbKfYT1kkubEdV7KVlG2kh_47iVPpy19xEhyLmTk55ZTAHUrEB3q13APdG37WU_NXaIWPHpuP79Ikt-63hZqmPLk1Se_suZLdVCKtTyKbcHxoUc7uuGvScoYYBQ/intro%20extro.jpg


----------



## fair phantom

I'm the youngest of 4, but like @Mirkwood there is a large gap. 10 years between me and my closest sibling so interpret that as you will. My sister the only one I have much memory of living with. As a consequence, she is the only one I can type definitely. 

My family, by birth order:


Brother. EN seems most likely but this might just be because of stereotypes. 
Brother. ISTJ is my guess. But I can't rule out INTJ, ISTP, or the possibility that he might be a very quiet extrovert (he has always had many friends).
Sister. ESTJ
Me. INFP


----------



## mrhcmll

INFP 9w8 sx/so, youngest child
INTP brother, 5 so/sx, oldest

At first glance, people seem to think that I'm older though  (Probably because of Fi. More serious, all inside, and my brother is more playful.)


----------



## Miharu

INTJ. 5w6.


----------



## Twitchie

ISTP middle child of three girls close in age.


----------



## Dangerose

ESFJ, eldest. 
Although my brother is 7 years younger than me which in some systems makes me an 'only child'.


----------



## lazydaisy

INFP, i just have one younger sibling who is an INTJ


----------



## dracula

ENTP, 7w8. Eldest of four girls (currently 20 years old), although the youngest is a year old and I moved out around 1,5 years before she was born. 

If you want more data, I have an INFJ sister (18 years old) and an ESTP sister (15 years old).


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

INTP eldest son
Brother is an ESFP
Dad is ESFJ
Mom is ENTJ


----------



## planetanarchy

ENTJ-youngest.


----------



## BlackArrow

INTJ-only child
I know another INTJ and an INTP who also do not have any siblings.
My mother is the youngest and she is an ISTJ.
My father is the eldest and he is an ESTJ.
I also have an ENTJ friend who is the eldest child, her younger sister is an ENFJ.


----------



## Dakris

INFP between middle and youngest child. I have four siblings


----------



## BakedBuffalo

INTP, middle child.


----------



## Wolf's Tale

INFP 5w4/6 9w1 4w3 sx/sp Oldest of my two sisters.


----------



## sicksadworlds

ISFP, eldest.


----------



## bevlytaylor

INTJ - 3rd of 4


----------



## Generalsurvival

INTP- Only child


----------



## WorldPeace

INFP, 9w1, only child.


----------



## [email protected]

NFP, E or I, dunno. Eldest. One Younger brother and the only sister is the youngest.


----------



## MrQuestion

INTJ/ENTJ, firstborn. 

My brother(who is a middle child) is an INFP, most likely.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

INTJ. Third child out of four. My brother, the other middle child, is also an introvert probably an INFP. My younger sister is an ESFJ and my older sister is xSTP.


----------



## TapudiPie

INTP
Youngest of two.


----------



## EccentricSiren

INFP 5w4 - eldest. 

Siblings
Brother (middle) - probably ISTP. E5, probably w4
Sister (youngest) - ISTJ. Not sure which Enneagram type, possibly a 6

I actually do not relate to a lot of the stereotypes about firstborns. They always make us sound so stodgy and uninteresting. But it's interesting to see if there is a correlation between birth order and Myers-Briggs types.


----------



## CaptSwan

ENFJ-6W7; eldest of 2.


----------



## Mr.Venture

Youngest type 2 ENFP with an older sister


----------



## pertracto

Eldest of four, ISTJ


----------



## sinaasappel

Technically oldest ( I'm a middle child and I live with my only brother (younger than me but still a middle child) its just me and him as siblings (my oldest sister and younger sister idk where they are and couldn't care less)
but I'm an entp *3w4 
Ennegram is tricky


----------



## lithium394

INFP, Type 9w1, Eldest of 2 children

Younger brother is ENFP Type 7w8


----------



## yanibrin

INFP 4w5, only child.


----------



## MaggieMay

*I am the second of five. All girls. I am an INFJ 6w5.*

My sisters are:
Eldest: ESFP
Middle: ESTJ
Younger: ESFJ
Youngest: INTJ


----------



## Lord Necro

INTJ here (youngest sibling)

One older sister who's INFJ.


----------



## UraniaIsis

INFJ, 6w5 Sp/So, eldest of 3:
Sister, middle, ISTP, 9w8 So/Sx? (3yrs+8mos difference)
Brother, youngest, ISFJ, 6w7 Sp/So? (6yrs+3mos difference)


----------



## dawnfira

INTJ, middle child.

Older brother is an INTJ too. Think it's worthy to note that he is a perceiver type INTJ while I'm closer to a contributor type and I think the fact he's older has something to do with it.

I'm not sure about my little sister's personality. I think she's still a little too young to figure it out but if I were to guess, it'd probably be ISFJ.


----------



## Julchen

INFJ
My sister (2 years younger) is probably an ESFP.


----------



## Caraxor

Me: INFP
Elder sister: ENFJ
Younger brother: EXFP


----------



## Karolina

INTJ, 5w4, eldest of two, my younger sister typed as ENTP


----------



## ashleigh_christina

My brother is the eldest and is INFJ
I am the youngest and I am ISFP


----------



## narawithherthought

INFP, the youngest of 2 older sisters and a brother.


----------



## .francesca

My older sister is an INFJ, and I'm the second and youngest child; an ENTP.


----------



## BroNerd

My twin sister and I are the youngest...well, I'm the older one  
So I put in a vote for middle child as well.
However, I'm an ENTP and she's an ISFJ.


----------



## Nyte

INFJ, middle child. My oldest brother is an xNTP and my younger brother is too young to be typed.


----------



## Syvelocin

Eldest, INFP 4w5. I have one younger sister who is an ISFP.


----------



## Cascadia

INFP, eldest of 4. Cool question!


----------



## Korra

Could had sworn I posted in this thread... apparently not.

I'm the eldest out of five siblings, and typed myself as INFP.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

INFJ only child


----------



## Mange

Youngest of my mothers children, third youngest of my dads children. I'm ixfp.


----------



## clotho

INFP, and eldest of three


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

INFP, 5w4 4w5 8w7. Middle child.


----------



## xlyka

INFP, eldest of two
my younger sibling is an ESFP


----------



## evabliss

Possible INFP, 4w5, eldest of three

Every one in my family is an NF except for the middle brother- ISTJ. We don't understand him, he doesn't understand us.


----------



## Loeveangel

INFP (Eldest of biological siblings, have a stepbrother that is three years older than me.)


----------



## Kitty23

ISTJ here and I am an only child. I think my enneagram type is 2w1.


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

INTP, 5w4, *eldest*. Only one younger sibling who is probably an ESFP, although I do have a half-sister who is 18 years older than me, but I've never lived with her so obviously I've always been viewed/acted as an older child.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

INFP 4, eldest.


----------



## LittleDreamer

Infp, youngest:kitteh:


----------



## Bunniculla

Wow so many INXP eldest children here :shocked:

ISTJ - eldest of two. Yup I had lots of responsibility.


----------



## Celtic Maiden

Yes, another INxP. 

INTP. Eldest of two.


----------



## Cherry

INFP/4w3/146 tritype

eldest of 3 (myself and two twin brothers).


----------



## Librarylady

I'm INFP and am the oldest of three (have a sister and a brother. They are both NT types)


----------



## charlie.elliot

I always wonder when people make threads like this, do they think they're going to reveal some revelation about personality nobody knew before? As if suddenly we'll all realize that _all _ NJs and STs are oldest children and _all_ NPs and SFs are youngest children... or something. 

Birth order and personality is all mixed up and all over the place, just like most other things.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INFJ and grew up as an only child, however I have an older half-sister who is likely an INxx as well.


----------



## Jaune

I'm the eldest. MBTI is ISTP, enneagram is 9w8 sp/so. Doesn't seem very related in my case.


----------



## erike360

Entp (probably E3w4 but not sure) 

I am the olderst of 2


Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## ondes Martenot

ENTP, 7w6(?), eldest of two


----------



## 469090

INTP 5w6 with a reasonable margin of error.

Only child.


----------



## mlu

5w4 intp 

middle child


----------



## Jest_Please

ENTP youngest

My oldest sibling is an INTJ (for the win), 7 year difference though.


----------



## elsaintp

I am the eldest of five siblings, INTP, enneagram 5


----------



## god of whiNE and TIts

ENTP 4w3 sx/sp Eldest sister
INTJ 3w4 sp/sx Middle sister
ISFP??? Youngest sister (it's too young to tell her enneatype, but she's definitely Fi heavy)


----------



## god of whiNE and TIts

charlie.elliot said:


> I always wonder when people make threads like this, do they think they're going to reveal some revelation about personality nobody knew before? As if suddenly we'll all realize that _all _ NJs and STs are oldest children and _all_ NPs and SFs are youngest children... or something.
> 
> Birth order and personality is all mixed up and all over the place, just like most other things.


I always wonder why people feel the need to criticize others' threads while providing absolutely no input to the subject matter.


It looks like there's a bunch of xNxP eldest children in this specific thread (of biological siblings: not including step siblings.) Certainly not a universal trend, but some people may find it interesting nonetheless. There's a branch of personality theory centered around birth order (largely discredited, but whatever) so it's reasonable that OP might be curious about it.


----------



## daffodil

NFP 9w1, middle child


----------



## Sir Kanra

ENTP 4w3 sx/sp - I am an only child


----------



## Grad0507

INFJ 4w3, middle child by birth, only child by adoption


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vast Silence

INFP 4w5
Eldest of four

Followed by: 
INTJ Sister
ESFJ Sister
ENFP Brother (youngest)


----------



## Aelthwyn

Only child, INFP 4w5
I have no idea if there's a trend, I'm going to guess not but who knows.


----------



## Diavolo

ISTP 5w4
Youngest of 6

There's like no correlation, this thread is kinda funny, because there's like 42 pages, and no specific correlation between birth order and MBTI Type were found.


----------



## cfrench

I am an only child, an INFJ with a type 5w4 personality.


----------



## Luci Ferre

Eldest with only one other sibling with big age gap. ENTP. 7w8 I believe

Not too sure on my sibling's type but I would peg them as ESFP. (could be horribly wrong as I suck at typing.)


----------



## Miss Basura

ISFP only child, not sure on Enneagram. My parents are both Ni-doms.


----------



## Sybow

ISFP 9w8. Youngest of 3.
I think my sisters are ESFJ (oldest) and INFP (middle one)


----------



## Ratsnake

Eldest child
INTJ
Either 5w6 or 1w9


----------



## remarkable_remark

ISTP (4w5) -> only child.


----------



## Cal

INTP 5W6

I'm the eldest!(my brothers only 6)


----------



## The Pikabot

I'm the youngest of 3 and only female child. From what I've read, people tend to associate INFJ with the oldest/only, but I'm the opposite. I lived with my grandparents and grew up separate from my siblings until age 6, so perhaps my personality may have been influenced by living as an only child very early on. I did adopt several "younger sibling" traits, however, after I went to live with my immediate family.


----------



## Twiztidntatted

I'm the oldest of five... Enfp-t 7w8 4w3 1w2 sx /so


----------



## Krayfish

I'm technically the middle child, but acted as the eldest child, as my older sister is only a half sibling and didn't always live with us. I'm an INxP (leaning towards INTP) 9w1 sp/so. My older sister is an ISFP 6w7 sx/so, my younger brother is an ENFP 7w6 so


----------



## Supergeek

I am the youngest of three. My sister is about two years and my brother is about a year older than her.
This seems to lead to more of the suppressions which INTP children have to endure.
For instance, in family discussions of any themes. First my father had his say, then my mother had her say, then my brother, then my sister.
However, when my turn came I would just be starting my response and, seemingly everyone would stop me and tell me that I was too young. After a while I would refrain from contributing and sit there as I listened only and develop a hidden resentment.
When, as an adult, I would comment that I was youngest some chastise me with a criticism on being over indulge, seemingly trying to accuse me of manipulating the older family into overindulge me. After a few of these I came up with a comment that the indulging of keeping me in the a state like the family pet.
This mostly resulted in angry tirades toward me so, I ended up excluding such people from any part of my life.


----------



## Atarah Derek

Firstborn, INFP. But my youngest brother is also an INFP. Interestingly, all the Ne users in my family have ADHD.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

INTJ 5w6 - Eldest Child (Family of 8)
2nd Sibling - ESFP 4w3
3rd Sibling - ESFJ 6w7
4th Sibling - ISTP 8w9
5th Sibling - ESFP 7w8
6th Sibling - ISFP (?)
7th Sibling - ENFP (?)

I don’t think your cognitive type is really influenced by birth order.
You theoretically have your type from the day you were born, it’s not so much of a “nurture” thing.
In fact, there was a study done in 2019 that looked into birth order personalities, and they found little to no correlation.
It was based on the Big 5 Personality Traits. But I think this is a pretty good indication that if there’s any effect, it’s minimal. Especially the Big 5 is the only personality system that has scientific backing.

If there is any difference that was found, the study said a child’s IQ can be somewhat affected by what order they’re born in. This difference would be minimal (only by a single IQ point or so), but it is a difference to consider.


----------



## 558663

INTJ 5w6 so/sp, only child.


----------



## Hexigoon

I'm the eldest of 3.
INFJ 5w4


My younger brother is neuro-atypical and it would be impossible to type him. He has a personality in his own kinda way but it's not one the tests would really recognize or he could answer the questions of, he has to be taken care of by care professionals.
My sister who's youngest is likely one of the SF types, possibly ESFJ.


And yeah, I pretty easily fall into the common description of the eldest child.


----------



## Allostasis

The type is already in my signature.
Younger sister is I_FP, probably ISFP, not sure. We are extremely different.


----------



## cosmoetic

Oldest child- estj 1w2 
Middle child- istj1w9 
Me (youngest child) Infj 9w8


----------

